# 1982 Datsun 310 Oil in Coolant



## akdenali118 (Jun 25, 2013)

Let me start off by saying I'm new to this forum and Nissans/Datsuns. I know a lot about working on cars and trucks but I've only ever worked on Toyota's and Chevy's. 

So my grandpa had a 1982 Datsun 310 that he gave to me to build a dirt track race car out of. Its sat in the woods for over 10 years and we pulled it out a few days ago and it started right up. He said it use to overheat and thought it had a cracked head gasket. All the coolant had been drained out but the inside of the radiator and coolant lines were coated in what looks like oil. 

I know a cracked head gasket can cause oil to get into the radiator but is there anything else I should check before I pull the head off? I would post pictures of the car but the forum wont let me. I assume I need to have a certain number of posts before I can do that.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Perform a compression test on all cylinders; if there is a blown head gasket, the results may show it. Overheating is generally caused by a plugged up radiator or a bad thermostat. You can also do a pressure test on the cooling system; the pressure should hold for several minutes; if it drops off rapidly, then you've got a leak somewhere; sometimes you can see it visually.

Oil getting into the coolant system can be coming from a breach at the transmission cooler if the car has an A/T.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

E-series engines did have some issues with head gaskets, so I wouldn't be surprised if it was blown. Make sure you check the head for straightness if you do end up pulling it. I would highly suggest you get a set of new head bolts, as well. The E-series replaced the earlier A-series engine in the 310. This was good and bad. The E-series did offer more power than the A-series. The bad was that if you have to replace the clutch on the A-series version, you could remove it without have to take out the trans or the engine; the input shaft could slide out the side of the trans. With the E-series, you have to pull the entire engine and trans assemble out of the vehicle, then separate the trans from the engine, in order to replace the clutch.


----------

